# What Does Corrupt File Mean(i Dont Want To Be Corrupted)



## SHARON COVINGTON (Jul 22, 2001)

When I save wave music file,I get "file has been corrupted".
Then if I play same file "unsaved" it does not say that..
What gives here?I'm using recording program that eq,etc..
If I use "unsaved file" is this safe? Should I trash whole
program and buy another one..
Will corrupted file damage my computer thus my mind


----------



## Paul Nagel (Sep 19, 1999)

The corrupted music file will not damage your computer-i have no idea if it will damage to your mind. What program are you using? Have you tried more that one particular file(wav)? Have you tried any other format such as mp3 just to see if it works?


----------



## SHARON COVINGTON (Jul 22, 2001)

I haven't tried any other form of file yet..I dont see mp3 on my
computer.It may be hiding somewhere but not on the start
pullup.Only recorder and wave file.The program is to change
records,etc. to music files on computer or for burning cd's.
it has eq,effects,rev,loudness,etc.But I downloaded it
and wonder if it was a faulty transmission. I erased it and
downloaded anther one,same reading"file corrupted".
like I stated works fine as long as I don't save to temp,etc.
It is just so time consuming not to be able to save if there is
a problem after I do all that effects and stuff. say for one the
computer crashes,then I have to start over!!
HELP..I'M LOSING MY MIND (GOT TA DO SOME YOGA)


----------



## Paul Nagel (Sep 19, 1999)

Dont get all bent out of shape! I was curious as to the name of the program you downloaded and are trying to use to convert the tape to wav files. If you let me know the name, maybe i can look into others experience with it or possible updates. I am also curious as to the specs of the computer you are using. I recall from the other post that it is a Compaq. How much memory does the computer have? What is the speed of the cpu, a 300mhz or greater? Some of these things may determine which cd burner you can use and also how well the computer can handle the whole converting process.


----------



## SHARON COVINGTON (Jul 22, 2001)

Paul I'll look up all the specs. and get back........


----------



## SHARON COVINGTON (Jul 22, 2001)

presario/intel/pentium(r)II processor
intel mmx(tm) tech.
128.0mb ram
resources:68% free
file:32-bit
memory:32-bit
audio playback :ESS audio drive playback
audio formatcm 44,100hz 16-bit stereo

I hope this is what you mean..trying to UNBEND NOW  
(got my back??)


----------



## Paul Nagel (Sep 19, 1999)

The Pentium II probably is fast enough for the project and you have plenty of Ram at 128mb. Did you download a program help with the converting of the tape inputs to wav? That was what ylu are having problems with, right? I am going to need the name and version of the program in order to look into any possible problems with it or compatability issues with you computer. I need to know:

1. Name+Version of program for doing conversion.


----------



## Max19 (Jul 31, 2001)

MP3 is a music file format. If you're in the music business, you should probably read up on stuff like that. It's not a program in your start menu. 

When are you getting this error message? What exact steps do you follow preceding it? What is the exact wording of the error?


----------



## Max19 (Jul 31, 2001)

Received message from Sharon:

SORRY IT TOOK 2 DAYS 
When i open new file I put music in new wave file then I save 
and name file. when I open file the recording machine that 
comes w/computer opens to play file,when i open saved file 
it pops up "file will not open,has been corrupted" At this time 
I can close file or use a unsaved file with no problem at all 
Only saved files that have been named give me a problem.. 
so lately I have not save wave file,just immediatly put on 
recording source.

What exactly are you naming the file?


----------



## Max19 (Jul 31, 2001)

Message received from Sharon:

USUALLY WHAT EVER COMES TO THE TOP OF MY BRAIN 
BUT I ALWAYS REMEMBER TO SAVE IN TEMP. FILES. 
IS THAT WHAT THEY MEAN BY "CHOOSE PATH?" THEY SAY 
IN TROUBLESHOOTING TO CHOOSE ANOTHER PATH IF 
CURRENT ONE DOES NOT WORK. I TRIED SAVING THEM IN 
OTHER FILES,THEY DONT WORK EITHER..ALWAYS DELETE FILES 
IMMEDIATLY FROM C DRIVE!!


Sharon, please do not send me personal messages. Post your replies here so that everyone can read them and contribute.

Also, please post the FULL EXACT name of one of the files. What extension are you putting on them? Do they end in .WAV? You shouldn't save files in the temp directory that you want to keep. Windows regularly cleans out that area, and you could find all your work lost one day.


----------

